# Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations Club



## natarajanv (Mar 6, 2019)

This property is anticipated to open in the first quarter of 2021.

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...s-club?checkIn=2019-03-07&checkOut=2019-03-14


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 6, 2019)

I think they are either going to need a pedestrian bridge or a tunnel because someone is gonna get whacked on that road.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 6, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I think they are either going to need a pedestrian bridge or a tunnel because someone is gonna get whacked on that road.



I think there was another thread with concerns about local flooding where the resort is going.  Not sure a tunnel would work if the flooding threat is real....

But I agree the road is busy enough to be a concern.


----------



## Harry (Mar 6, 2019)

Visited the site last week and spoke to 2 locals (one fishing and the other a homeless fellow who uses the old Building 400 as shelter). Both were not excited about the new construction. The fisherman said that Hilton will be improving costal area as well as some well needed park improvements nex door. He did not think his fishing would be affected. The homeless guy said all the activity has been across the street and nobody really bothered him. He said the only activity he had observed on the ocean side was surveyors who ignored him. While I was there heavy equipment was grading and moving (not removing) palm trees. The fisherman who claimed he had a background in constrction, could not understand why they would not use existing cement "base footers" for new buidings.  Yes, traffic was terrible when I was there. According to the homeless guy, Hilton will be buiding some type of walkway or will contribute to a control device at the intersection at the property corner.  Apparently this was a big concern of the local government.

Harry


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 6, 2019)

Harry said:


> Visited the site last week and spoke to 2 locals (one fishing and the other a homeless fellow who uses the old Building 400 as shelter). Both were not excited about the new construction. The fisherman said that Hilton will be improving costal area as well as some well needed park improvements nex door. He did not think his fishing would be affected. The homeless guy said all the activity has been across the street and nobody really bothered him. He said the only activity he had observed on the ocean side was surveyors who ignored him. While I was there heavy equipment was grading and moving (not removing) palm trees. The fisherman who claimed he had a background in constrction, could not understand why they would not use existing cement "base footers" for new buidings.  Yes, traffic was terrible when I was there. According to the homeless guy, Hilton will be buiding some type of walkway or will contribute to a control device at the intersection at the property corner.  Apparently this was a big concern of the local government.
> 
> Harry




I am a general contractor.  I don't know what exists there for building footings.  However, reusing existing foundations for modern buildings is rarely done.  Engineering standards are higher than what was built 15 years ago.  For example, the average footing for a basic house where I'm at was 12x12.  Haven't had an engineer spec a footing size that small in at least 15 years.  To retrofit the footings and hardware (hold downs, anchor bolts, etc) is not cost effective.  If there are any layout changes, forget it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 6, 2019)

I guess the homeless guy will eventually be removed.  I am sure he is NOT happy about construction plans long term. LOL.  There appears to be plans for a new club house building and pool on the oceanside, at least according to the drawing released.


----------



## klowner (Mar 6, 2019)

The best the artist could draw is 16 beach chairs on the sand!  Looks like it's gonna be tight!


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 7, 2019)

We were just in Kikei. I didn’t look for the construction site but I did go down to the couple of beaches I could find. They were all nice, looked like there was decent snorkeling but they were all pretty busy/crowded.

We’re not really beach people so it wouldn’t be a negative for us but it may be for others. Or maybe I was looking in the wrong area?

Edit: just looked on the map. It’s north of the area I drove


----------



## GT75 (Mar 12, 2019)

I went by the site or at least where I think it is located.  I snapped a few pics.






View of construction area



View of beach side of road


 

View of park next door to property


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 12, 2019)

The resort does have a stone retaining wall for most of the resort beach front access, however as @GT75 posts the picture above, it is worth noting that Kalepolepo Park next door, does have better sand beach. 

But this is also the drainage outlet to the ocean from any upcountry rainfall that has collected, so not sure how that impacts water quality in the area.  After a rainfall, there will be sediments in the water at best, but other things at worst.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 12, 2019)

@Sandy VDH, did I get pictures of the correct area for the new HGVC villas on Maui?

Btw, I observed that road to be very busy while I was there (as others have already stated)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 12, 2019)

I think so @GT75, but I can't read the street sign.  That park in your last picture is just to the south of the Location.  Obviously the park is not part of the parcel of land, Hilton owns the land just north of this park.  They also own the land between the road and the ocean.

I was mentioning it as obviously if you are looking for more Sand beach area, this park is convenient.

There have been many comments about the traffic.  They might have to put a cross walk in.  Not ideal, but it finally a Maui location, and finally with some plans (again).


----------



## GT75 (Mar 13, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> That park in your last picture is just to the south of the Location.



Thanks.     Yes. I was actually taking the pictures of the construction site and fenced area on the beach side from the park.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 13, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> They might have to put a cross walk in.


    There actually is already a cross walk there, but personally I think that they will need a better solution.    The drawing to me looks like there is a tunnel under the roadway.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 13, 2019)

I saw the same site last week when we were on Maui. Lots of bulldozers and earth moving going on then. I'm not a big fan of Kihei when compared to Kaanapali, but I'm sure HGVC will create a great resort. We're at HGVC Kohala Suites on the Big Island this week.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 13, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I'm not a big fan of Kihei when compared to Kaanapali


I agree that the Kaanapali area does look like a better area than Kihei area now that I have seen both.   I would too book Kaanapalia area if I had that option via either Westin or Marrott.  But for me that won’t be an option so I will just have to “make do” with the HGVC Maui Bay Villas location.


----------



## brp (Mar 13, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I agree that the Kaanapali area does look like a better area than Kihei area now that I have seen both.   I would too book Kaanapalia area if I had that option via either Westin or Marrott.  But for me that won’t be an option so I will just have to “make do” with the HGVC Maui Bay Villas location.



Agree as well. While Ka'anapali is definitely heavily touristed, there is a reason...it's a nicer location (and we have stayed at both). Also, the running is better
in the Ka'anapali area...and that's important.

On the flip-side, both Sansei sushi (with the half-price nights) and Maui Brewing Company are n Kihei. Lemonade from lemons.

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 14, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I saw the same site last week when we were on Maui. Lots of bulldozers and earth moving going on then. I'm not a big fan of Kihei when compared to Kaanapali, but I'm sure HGVC will create a great resort. We're at HGVC Kohala Suites on the Big Island this week.


Please, stay up in Kaanapali.  Kihei is getting too crowded.


----------



## K2Quick (Mar 15, 2019)

brp said:


> While Ka'anapali is definitely heavily touristed, there is a reason...it's a nicer location (and we have stayed at both).


I have to disagree that Ka'anapali is a nicer location.  The resorts alongs Ka'anapali Beach are definitely nicer than those down in Kihei, but the beaches from Kihei down through Makena are far superior to Ka'anapali Beach and the others in West Maui in my opinion.  We just got back from an extended week in Kihei because our trade requests didn't come through from the Ka'anapali resorts (every time before this has been at either a Starwood or Marriott property in Ka'anapali).  While the resort quality was definitely a few notches below those we've stayed at in Ka'anapali, I think I prefer the variety of beaches in South Maui and the closer proximity to Kahului.

Both locations are great and I'd be happy to stay in either place.


----------



## brp (Mar 16, 2019)

K2Quick said:


> I have to disagree that Ka'anapali is a nicer location.
> 
> Both locations are great and I'd be happy to stay in either place.



It's not really an "agree" or "disagree." It's just different preferences. We've stayed in both locations and we much prefer Ka'anapali. Much better, IMO, for a morning run and strolling. Since we don't hang out at beaches, that matters less.

But, I also agree strongly with the last point 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 16, 2019)

We hope to enjoy the best of both worlds. Our Kaanapali Westin OF week 1 and Kihei HGVC Maui week 2 (or a few days midweek if the points are sky high).  There should be good availability in 2021 when it opens because of unsold inventory. If not, we will revisit the Big Island or Oahu.

Alternatively, if one of our kids cannot join and don't need the 2 bdrm, we will lock-off our Westin and stay another week. $185/night or $1300/week (our MF for lock-off) for oceanfront Kaanapali during prime summer season can't be beat.


----------



## GregT (Mar 21, 2019)

Personally, I really do like the Kihei area.  The town is charming (although a little funky) and the Wailea beaches are terrific.   I do remember the wind kicking up significantly in the afternoon, but I think the Kihei location will be a winner.  And as much as I love my Maui Ocean Club weeks, the beach is not that good, and the water is very very rocky, so we look at it, but are rarely in it.    I will be curious to visit the Kihei property when it opens.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 21, 2019)

GT75 said:


> There actually is already a cross walk there, but personally I think that they will need a better solution.    The drawing to me looks like there is a tunnel under the roadway.



We walk all the time in Honolulu and in accord with the traffic controlled devices cross the streets safely.  However, we feel that crosswalks that DON"T have traffic control devices ie Stop Signs, Red lights etc. are just accidents waiting to happen.  When drivers are accustomed to driving right thru cross walks everyday and then all of a sudden a pedestrian appears in front of them that is dangerous.  Put a Stop Sign or better yet Red Lights with push buttons to control the traffic in a manner that becomes familiar to drivers.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 21, 2019)

K2Quick said:


> I have to disagree that Ka'anapali is a nicer location.  The resorts alongs Ka'anapali Beach are definitely nicer than those down in Kihei, but the beaches from Kihei down through Makena are far superior to Ka'anapali Beach and the others in West Maui in my opinion.  We just got back from an extended week in Kihei because our trade requests didn't come through from the Ka'anapali resorts (every time before this has been at either a Starwood or Marriott property in Ka'anapali).  While the resort quality was definitely a few notches below those we've stayed at in Ka'anapali, I think I prefer the variety of beaches in South Maui and the closer proximity to Kahului.
> 
> Both locations are great and I'd be happy to stay in either place.



That's what's so great about Maui - there is something for every taste. If either area was the best for everyone, it would become so overcrowded. I do agree the Wailea/Makena beaches are better than West Maui, but I'd rather have proximity to Lahaina than Kahului. Nothing there for us but the airport. All of our favorite restaurants, activities, and shops are in Lahaina, Kaanapali, or Kapalua. Once it opens, I would be open to trying the new HGVC, but based on what I've seen of Kihei timeshares just driving by, it would be the only one I would want to sample. In either case, however, Maui No Ka Oi (Maui is the Best).


----------



## dayooper (Mar 21, 2019)

There have been some really cool new additions to HGVC and this is most definitely one of them. Very excited to go!


----------



## frank808 (Mar 22, 2019)

Pics from 5 minutes ago.  The ocean side of the development has not changed from the last pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Mar 28, 2019)

I must admit, though I am happy to see Hilton building and creating a Maui option, doing it across the street and not "on" the beach is, to me, less appealing. And if I recall correctly, the buildings will only be a couple stories, so they won't offer much in the way of ocean view. I'm not sure how that competes with the likes of Marriott and Hyatt up the road, which have a village a short walk away, lots of restaurants, two golf courses, are right on the beach, and have oceanfront rooms with spectacular views.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 28, 2019)

I am sure finding properties in Maui that are available that meets all those conditions is obstacle 1.  Getting Maui counsel to approve many projects now is obstacle 2.  They do NOT want higher density accommodations, so that means lower and fewer buildings.


----------



## aland0524 (Mar 28, 2019)

Will be in Maui Feb 2020.  Anybody know if they are giving presentations about this resort already?  Or if they are offering any promotions (e.g. 5 nights, 6 days plus car, etc. as long as you attend 1.5 - 2 hour presentation), where would Hilton typically put you up if you expressed interest in this Maui location?  The only Hilton affiliated hotel I know of in Maui is Grand Wailea, which I kinda doubt they'd have a promotion on.


----------



## brp (Mar 28, 2019)

csodjd said:


> I must admit, though I am happy to see Hilton building and creating a Maui option, doing it across the street and not "on" the beach is, to me, less appealing. And if I recall correctly, the buildings will only be a couple stories, so they won't offer much in the way of ocean view. I'm not sure how that competes with the likes of Marriott and Hyatt up the road, which have a village a short walk away, lots of restaurants, two golf courses, are right on the beach, and have oceanfront rooms with spectacular views.



As a fan of the Waikoloa properties (Bay Club and Kohala in particular), this *will* be on the beach by comparison 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 28, 2019)

aland0524 said:


> Will be in Maui Feb 2020.  Anybody know if they are giving presentations about this resort already?  Or if they are offering any promotions (e.g. 5 nights, 6 days plus car, etc. as long as you attend 1.5 - 2 hour presentation), where would Hilton typically put you up if you expressed interest in this Maui location?  The only Hilton affiliated hotel I know of in Maui is Grand Wailea, which I kinda doubt they'd have a promotion on.



They have not started selling the Maui resort yet.  I am sure the sales will start with the other two Hawaii sales centers, Big Island and Oahu.


----------



## GregT (Apr 4, 2019)

Did this already get posted?  Came in the email to me today...


*HGV Is Coming to Maui*
Club Members, say aloha to Maui. HGV will make its debut on the beautiful “Valley Isle” in 2021 with the opening of Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations, expanding its Hawaii portfolio to 10 properties across three islands.

The sprawling 27-acre resort on Maui’s southwestern coast in Kihei will feature 388 one-, two- and three-bedroom suites—averaging 962 square feet—spread out comfortably among a dozen buildings on the campus. With 740 feet of oceanfront space, the property will also provide breathtaking views of Maalaea Bay.

“I’m so thrilled to introduce this spectacular destination to our Club Members. Hawaii holds a special place in my heart as I spend many years there, and Maui has been ranked as one of the top requested locations by our Members,” shares Mark Wang, president and CEO of Hilton Grand Vacations. “Maui’s one-of-a-kind natural beauty, HGV’s spirit of service and, most important, our Members are going to be at the forefront of this resort throughout the entire development process.”

In addition, the resort’s location will give you more than just a view—it will place guests minutes away from exciting adventures, such as whale-watching excursions in Maalaea Bay and snorkeling trips to nearby reefs and wildlife. Club Members will also enjoy tours of an ancient fishpond at Kalepolepo Beach Park and sporting attractions like the Maui Nui Golf Club, which offers an 18-hole course next to the ocean. When you take a short ride, you’ll discover even more popular attractions, including Maui Ocean Center: The Aquarium of Hawaii.

But expect plenty to do at the resort as well. Planned amenities on the campus include a large clubhouse with a restaurant, a keiki (kids) club, fitness center, grab-and-go market, large “superpool” with pool bar, oceanfront beach club and more than 15 acres of open-lawn recreational space.


----------



## aland0524 (Apr 4, 2019)

GregT said:


> In addition, the resort’s location will give you more than just a view—it will place guests minutes away from exciting adventures, such as whale-watching excursions in Maalaea Bay and snorkeling trips to nearby reefs and wildlife. Club Members will also enjoy tours of an ancient fishpond at Kalepolepo Beach Park and sporting attractions like the Maui Nui Golf Club, which offers an 18-hole course next to the ocean. When you take a short ride, you’ll discover even more popular attractions, including Maui Ocean Center: The Aquarium of Hawaii.



Thanks for sending announcement.  I'm interested in and looking forward to finding out what HGV will put up.  I do love how Hilton's Marketing folks always make things sound better than they are.  For example, while I like Maui Nui Golf Club and play it often when we are in Maui, it's nowhere "next to the ocean".  It's at least a mile and across a major highway to the nearest beach.  You can see the ocean from some holes, but one can do that from Haleakala also.  (The Kapalua Bay Course and the Kaanapali Royal - now those courses have holes that are really next to the ocean!)  It's kinda hard to tell from the site renderings that HGV has posted on the website but it seems like there will still be a major road that bisects the property unlike the resorts on Kaanapali Beach.  Anybody know if this is so or not?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 4, 2019)

aland0524 said:


> It's kinda hard to tell from the site renderings that HGV has posted on the website but it seems like there will still be a major road that bisects the property unlike the resorts on Kaanapali Beach.  Anybody know if this is so or not?



There is indeed a busy road that goes between the main resort and the beach club part.  Its not clear yet what if anything they will do to make crossing from one side to the other easier.


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2019)

1Kflyerguy said:


> There is indeed a busy road that goes between the main resort and the beach club part.  Its not clear yet what if anything they will do to make crossing from one side to the other easier.








Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

@brp LOL this is how they direct you to the beach if you go to the sales presentation and don't buy!


----------



## brp (Apr 4, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @brp LOL this is how they direct you to the beach if you go to the sales presentation and don't buy!



Of if they find out you're a resale buyer. This is the "path" to your presentation gifts.

Cheers.


----------



## rabmsn (Apr 5, 2019)

From today's "The Maui News:"
http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-news/2019/04/only-memories-left-of-old-maui-lu/


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm actually interested to see pricing for these units. But a recent HGVC e-mail indicates sales won't open until the first quarter of next year. All that means to me is there's very little reason to endure an owners update when we're in Vegas this fall.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 6, 2019)

I expect retail pricing to be on par with Ocean Towers or more. See below. I anticipate that most units will be financed so we won't see resale units until the financing is paid off in 5 - 10 years.  HT to @junk for posting OT pricing in an earlier thread.





At these prices, I will "risk it" with club points...and wait patiently for resales which will eventually be on par with the MOC and Westin Kaanapali pricing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 6, 2019)

My interest will be fleeting


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't know how this will work out, but Kauai Beach Resort is separated from the beach by the only street in the area, and I don't think it keeps anyone from staying there.  It's a busy street, but drivers are used to the foot traffic in the area, and the cars slow way down.  There is also a stop sign at the crosswalk.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 7, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I expect pricing to on par with Ocean Towers or more. See below. I anticipate that most units will be financed so we won't see resale units until the financing is paid off in 5 - 10 years.  HT to @junk for posting OT pricing in an earlier thread.
> 
> View attachment 11191
> 
> At these prices, I will "risk it" with club points...and wait patiently for resales which will eventually be on par with the MOC and Westin Kaanapali pricing.


I really don't think the resale prices will be as high as Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili or Westin Kaanapali.  The Kaanapali properties are right on the beach and the HGVC units are across the street from the beach. Also Maui and Westin are in a nice planned resort of Kaanapali. The HGVC Maui is at least 20 minutes from Wailea.  While the HGVC maui is located in a nice area, it does not have the dining and attractions of Kaanapali or Wailea.

Even with this, I will be using my hgvc points at Maui hgvc if I can't get into the Westin's.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Apr 7, 2019)

frank808 said:


> I really don't think the resale prices will be as high as Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili or Westin Kaanapali.  The Kaanapali properties are right on the beach and the HGVC units are across the street from the beach. Also Maui and Westin are in a nice planned resort of Kaanapali. The HGVC Maui is at least 20 minutes from Wailea.  While the HGVC maui is located in a nice area, it does not have the dining and attractions of Kaanapali or Wailea.
> 
> Even with this, I will be using my hgvc points at Maui hgvc if I can't get into the Westin's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Absolutely agree. They will be directly competing with those Kaanapali resorts. Tough sell.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 7, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I expect pricing to on par with Ocean Towers or more. See below. I anticipate that most units will be financed so we won't see resale units until the financing is paid off in 5 - 10 years...



It doesn’t take that long to see resale weeks. Buyers simply change their mind. Sometimes weeks or months after purchasing, especially if they were misled during their timeshare presentation. It does take a little time for resale prices to drop. However this will eventually happen as each owner starts to finally realize that their timeshare is not an investment and they’re not going to recoup their cost.

For example, you can find resales for Grand Islander (which opened ~2 yrs ago) and the Ocean Tower is just starting to appear (which opened late last year).

From judikoz.com



Ocean Tower resales - https://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshare/Ocean+Tower+by+Hilton+Grand+Vacations/resort/


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 7, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> It doesn’t take that long to see resale weeks. Buyers simply change their mind. Sometimes weeks or months after purchasing, especially if they were misled during their timeshare presentation. It does take a little time for resale prices to drop. However this will eventually happen as each owner starts to finally realize that their timeshare is not an investment and they’re not going to recoup their cost.
> 
> For example, you can find resales for Grand Islander (which opened ~2 yrs ago) and the Ocean Tower is just starting to appear (which opened late last year).
> 
> Ocean Tower resales - https://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshare/Ocean+Tower+by+Hilton+Grand+Vacations/resort/



Very true,  I saw an Ocean Oak unit available for resale before the resort even opened.

That said, the first resale units often have pretty high asking prices...  such as the Ocean Tower unit in the link above for $139K.  they are probably trying to pay off their loan.


----------



## Ianneyan (Apr 16, 2019)

Our family is so excited for the addition of this resort.  We actually added more HGVC points to our portfolio in anticipation of addition to Maui a couple years back, but the deal was pulled.  We added Westin to our portfolio this past fall to have access to their Maui properties.  Now that HGVC is back on, we hope to stay in Kaanapali for a week and Kihei for the next.  Win-win!  We can’t wait!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 21, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> We walk all the time in Honolulu and in accord with the traffic controlled devices cross the streets safely.  However, we feel that crosswalks that DON"T have traffic control devices ie Stop Signs, Red lights etc. are just accidents waiting to happen.  When drivers are accustomed to driving right thru cross walks everyday and then all of a sudden a pedestrian appears in front of them that is dangerous.  Put a Stop Sign or better yet Red Lights with push buttons to control the traffic in a manner that becomes familiar to drivers.


I walked by this area and crossed the road several times and was amazed how the cars would stop immediately when I was waiting to cross.

It is a very busy road and the pavement is dangerous and not there at some places.  It is a short walk from the Maui Sunset so I walked over the beach to get there but some of it had to be done via the road and again on my way back and I had to use the light on my phone because of the roots of the big trees and uneven pavement or lack of it but there was a line on the road for bicycles or pedestrians so not too dangerous.

I was there when the sun was setting and took some pictures.  They have done a lot of grading and the gentle slope seems to be gone.  It always looked so pretty and cool with the green grass but they will make it attractive again with the landscaping once they are finished building.  I walked to the back side of the property and the big trees are still there.

There was nothing done on the beach area yet and the coconuts and leaves were laying on the ground and the beach was messy too but a photographer was taking pictures of a newlywed couple right when the sun was setting.

The pictures that were posted here look very much the same but will post the sunset pictures from my computer later this week.

I can’t see them building a bridge over the road because the high voltage power lines are on the side of the road but a stoplight with a push button will help a lot.


----------



## GregT (Apr 21, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> I walked by this area and crossed the road several times and was amazed how the cars would stop immediately when I was waiting to cross.
> 
> It is a very busy road and the pavement is dangerous and not there at some places.  It is a short walk from the Maui Sunset so I walked over the beach to get there but some of it had to be done via the road and again on my way back and I had to use the light on my phone because of the roots of the big trees and uneven pavement or lack of it but there was a line on the road for bicycles or pedestrians so not too dangerous.
> 
> ...


I really think we are going to like this location -- I love Kihei from my Worldmark days and have already posted the issue we had to deal with (afternoon wind).  We crossed the street without issue and there is much to like about the South Maui area -- many of the beaches are fantastic.  I'm looking forward to this property and we will see how it develops!  Thanks for posting this...

Best,

Greg


----------



## ocdb8r (Apr 26, 2019)

Ianneyan said:


> Our family is so excited for the addition of this resort.  We actually added more HGVC points to our portfolio in anticipation of addition to Maui a couple years back, but the deal was pulled.  We added Westin to our portfolio this past fall to have access to their Maui properties.  Now that HGVC is back on, we hope to stay in Kaanapali for a week and Kihei for the next.  Win-win!  We can’t wait!



Agree with Ianneyan and Greg.  I think others are right to point out that there are some drawbacks to this resort compared to Westin/Marriott/Hyatt up in Kaanapali, but I think there are many of us that LOVE Maui and like the idea of a bit of change of pace (myself included).  Staying in Kihei allows us to focus on the south west part of the island.  While we always make at least one trip down and like some of the beaches, more than one trip is usually too much coming from Kaanapali.  I'm excited about the option.

That said, if no 7K 2bdrm weeks on offer, I may never trade in (and I certainly wouldn't buy there, retail or resale, given Maui county's view of timeshare owners as cash cows to milk).


----------



## 4Sunsets (Apr 28, 2019)

natarajanv said:


> This property is anticipated to open in the first quarter of 2021.
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...s-club?checkIn=2019-03-07&checkOut=2019-03-14



i read in anothwr thread that said this deal was dead 

i hope not. we've vacationed in hawaii for 25 years. it actually is a good location. regarding comments about traffic n such. i'm certain hilton has a plan in place, whether it involves re-routing the current road, adding traffic lights, whatever. no business would spend $100million and not have a plan.


----------



## 4Sunsets (Apr 28, 2019)

ocdb8r said:


> That said, if no 7K 2bdrm weeks on offer, I may never trade in (and I certainly wouldn't buy there, retail or resale, given Maui county's view of timeshare owners as cash cows to milk).



do you know what is happening with the court case? Last i heard timeshare owners won in the court of appeals, which stated maui county unlawfully taxed timeshare owners by creating a new tax classification. it is now in the state supreme court, i believe. if it passes though, special assessments on owners would be huge, as would annual mf and taxes. either way, the case sets a dangerous precedent for all of hawaii timeshare ownership-which imho is why hilton is waiting to break ground. 2k mf is bad enough, imagine 3k or 4k?


----------



## dayooper (Apr 28, 2019)

4Sunsets said:


> i read in anothwr thread that said this deal was dead
> 
> i hope not. we've vacationed in hawaii for 25 years. it actually is a good location. regarding comments about traffic n such. i'm certain hilton has a plan in place, whether it involves re-routing the current road, adding traffic lights, whatever. no business would spend $100million and not have a plan.



It was, but it seems be back on. Maui is already in the club destinations page (obviously you can’t book).

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/hawaii-maui


----------



## frank808 (Apr 28, 2019)

4Sunsets said:


> do you know what is happening with the court case? Last i heard timeshare owners won in the court of appeals, which stated maui county unlawfully taxed timeshare owners by creating a new tax classification. it is now in the state supreme court, i believe. if it passes though, special assessments on owners would be huge, as would annual mf and taxes. either way, the case sets a dangerous precedent for all of hawaii timeshare ownership-which imho is why hilton is waiting to break ground. 2k mf is bad enough, imagine 3k or 4k?


In Maui hgvc has already broken ground and starting infrastructure on property.  I posted some pictures from last month when we were on maui.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 28, 2019)

The lawsuit you are describing does not involve HGVC directly. It has been going on for years and involved whether it was legal to assess back taxes on Westin Maui owners for this law. However the lawsuit may affect HGVC and Marriott going forward if this separate tax scheme for timeshares prevails in court.

Even if it prevails, I believe the effect will be minimal on a per owner basis.


----------



## 4Sunsets (Apr 28, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The lawsuit you are describing does not involve HGVC directly. It has been going on for years and involved whether it was legal to assess back taxes on Westin Maui owners for this law. However the lawsuit may affect HGVC and Marriott going forward if this separate tax scheme for timeshares prevails in court.
> 
> Even if it prevails, I believe the effect will be minimal on a per owner basis.



Yes, it will set a dangerous legal precedent for ALL timeshare properties in Maui county, win or lose. So far, the timeshare properties and associations have won, but the state is moving the case forward. AND if youve done the math, it wont be minimal, unless minimal to you is $300-$500 per week per year. As owners of 4 weeks, it could mean $1500 - 2000 extra a year for us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 28, 2019)

Here is the background if any one wants some....
https://www.westhawaiitoday.com/2018/12/03/business/mauis-timeshare-tax-more-like-retribution/


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 28, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> I walked by this area and crossed the road several times and was amazed how the cars would stop immediately when I was waiting to cross.
> 
> It is a very busy road and the pavement is dangerous and not there at some places.  It is a short walk from the Maui Sunset so I walked over the beach to get there but some of it had to be done via the road and again on my way back and I had to use the light on my phone because of the roots of the big trees and uneven pavement or lack of it but there was a line on the road for bicycles or pedestrians so not too dangerous.
> 
> ...


Here is the sunset picture that I promised.  It was taken from the side of the building that is still standing there.





PS.  Many pictures are missing on my iPhone or are no longer sharp.  They are supposed to upload to the iCloud automatically but are not there either.  I made many pictures where there were big and tiny openings and also to show the power lines right next to the road and the high voltage warning, etc.

They have moved an awful lot of dirt around because it seems to be more one level now and no longer the gentle slope it had before.  You can see that on Frank808's pictures already.  They must have left the dirt alone from the following phases so some big trees are still there in the back of the property.  I will try some more as I am really annoyed!!!


----------



## csodjd (Apr 29, 2019)

4Sunsets said:


> Yes, it will set a dangerous legal precedent for ALL timeshare properties in Maui county, win or lose. So far, the timeshare properties and associations have won, but the state is moving the case forward. AND if youve done the math, it wont be minimal, unless minimal to you is $300-$500 per week per year. As owners of 4 weeks, it could mean $1500 - 2000 extra a year for us.


After reading the reference below, and being myself a litigator, I can only imagine that this is all very complex, and really ought to be settled. The County needs tax revenue, I'm sure, and they can hardly afford to lose and have to fork up millions back to the timeshares. Winning any appeal is hard. Odds don't favor them. On the flip side, if the County wins, it's a real hit on the TS business -- a lifeblood to Maui. One doesn't want to win the battle and as a result, lose the war. Vacancies don't help Maui. So there is plenty of opportunity for loss to everyone here. It should settle so the County can have the taxes it needs, but the TS industry can maintain competitive costs and pricing.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 29, 2019)

Maui is all about the taxation without representation.  As they figure that TS owners are not there to vote.  Same thing happens to hotels and car rentals when new stadiums what to be subsidized by communities who bid on tax breaks for the stadiums.  Someone has to fund it, so travelers who have no vote get taxed for it.  

Same thing is happening in Hawaii.  Between this Maui tax, and the TOT Tax here are two examples where additional tax on timeshares is charged on top of the property tax owners pay too.


----------



## GregT (Jun 18, 2019)

All,

I drove past the site yesterday and there is massive construction on-going on the east side of Kihei Road, but I couldn't see anything west of Kihei road (north/south??).  Perhaps they think they can build the ocean-side structures more quickly, but alot of grading and earth work being done.

Nice to see!!!  I still love Kihei and think it's a charming, central location.  We look forward to staying there.

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 18, 2019)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I drove past the site yesterday and there is massive construction on-going on the east side of Kihei Road, but I couldn't see anything west of Kihei road (north/south??).  Perhaps they think they can build the ocean-side structures more quickly, but alot of grading and earth work being done.
> 
> ...


Are you going to take some pictures and upload them here?

We like Kihei too and have owned at an independent timeshare resort there since the early 80s.  We still visit there every year and Ka'anapali Beach too.  That way, we can stay four weeks on a row. 

Kihei often has the most beautiful sunsets and weather is often different too.  I always compare the weather with another TUGger who is here when we are there or visa versa when they stay at Worldmark and we are at the Marriott.


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> Are you going to take some pictures and upload them here?
> 
> We like Kihei too and have owned at an independent timeshare resort there since the early 80s.  We still visit there every year and Ka'anapali Beach too.  That way, we can stay four weeks on a row.
> 
> Kihei often has the most beautiful sunsets and weather is often different too.  I always compare the weather with another TUGger who is here when we are there or visa versa when they stay at Worldmark and we are at the Marriott.



Hello Emmy, 

We did take some pictures while we were driving but they didn't look very impressive -- honestly, just cranes and a construction site.  I will try for better pictures but not sure if it will work before Oahu....will try -- and still happy with an HGVC Maui!!

Best,

Greg


----------

